# Sutherland Crossing



## judyjht (Feb 23, 2013)

We are going there in 2 weeks - I saw a note that they are closing the end of March which won't affect us but I am curious ad to why and what they are closing?  Anyone know anything?  I know they are tired but OK units.  Anyone been there recently??


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Feb 24, 2013)

I searched on Yahoo, and the only pages were timeshare resales companies selling/renting the units. It's possible the closing is a transfer of ownership. If the resort was shutting down completely, it would be news as dozens - if not hundreds - of workers would be laid off.

For instance, one of Orlando's nicest hotel/resorts was being bought out (Wyndham Orlando Resort - a Wyndham Grand Hotel) last year. The church I belong to met there for over a year, they always wanted us back. It's been several months, they are doing major renovations, but according to Wyndham, they are still making reservations.

TS


----------



## judyjht (Feb 24, 2013)

I called RCI and they said that they were leaving RCI and they have many reservations after we are there.  They said there is nothing to worry about.  We shall see.


----------



## ttt (Feb 24, 2013)

This is a small resort, probably less then 10 employees. Their website does indeed say the resort is closing. Sure would be nice to hear from a current owner who can tell us about ownership status


simpsontruckdriver said:


> I searched on Yahoo, and the only pages were timeshare resales companies selling/renting the units. It's possible the closing is a transfer of ownership. If the resort was shutting down completely, it would be news as dozens - if not hundreds - of workers would be laid off.
> 
> For instance, one of Orlando's nicest hotel/resorts was being bought out (Wyndham Orlando Resort - a Wyndham Grand Hotel) last year. The church I belong to met there for over a year, they always wanted us back. It's been several months, they are doing major renovations, but according to Wyndham, they are still making reservations.
> 
> TS


----------



## judyjht (Feb 24, 2013)

I don't think RCI knows this.  Glad I am not booked in April!!  Yikes:annoyed:


----------



## gravityrules (Feb 25, 2013)

We visited Sutherland Crossing in 2008.  I believe it was originally a condo development that was converted into timeshares.  Since these are individual units rather than apartment/condo clusters, there is more land than you might expect for this small of a development.

VRI was announced as managing this resort less than a year ago.

I would like to know what the story is here.  If it is closing for good, it would be helpful for a wider audience of timeshare owners to understand the 'end game' for owners at this resort.


----------



## greenhouse (Feb 26, 2013)

We have been going there for almost twenty years as our family has owned two timeshare weeks.  We were there in January as practically the only vistors and were told "you'll have the place to yourself."  

It definitely felt odd; it went as it usually operating and we were encouraged to give our feedback at the end.   

One issue is that some owners have not been paying the maintenance fees, which have increased - I think insurance is a factor here.  Then it is exacerbated by others not paying the fees.  

A management company was hired in August to handle operations, including collecting of the fees: http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/08/06/idUS120713+06-Aug-2012+BW20120806

It is just so unfortunate, as this was a great non-touristy and relaxing spot - and great for multigenerational travel.   I just don't think it was marketed correctly - or at all.  

Not sure of what the endgame is for owners - but they won't be on the hook for the maintenance fees, which are costly.


----------



## greenhouse (Mar 4, 2013)

*Sutherland Crossing closing*

The Palm Harbor Patch started looking into the closing of Sutherland Crossing; obtaining copies of the complaints from a few of the owners. 

Palm Harbor Timeshare Resort Closing March 30
http://palmharbor.patch.com/articles/palm-harbor-timeshare-resort-closing-march-30#photo-13525293


----------



## greenhouse (Mar 6, 2013)

*Crystal Beach timeshare resort Sutherland Crossing closing*

Sutherland Crossing closing is starting to get some more attention.  

Commenters on the Patch post expressed concern about the Church of Scientology acquiring it - apparently they own a title concern along U.S. 19. 

Link to today's Bay News 9 report:


----------



## buzglyd (Mar 6, 2013)

The number of non-paying, non-using owners made it too expensive for the paying, using owners.

This property was sold back in the 70s and many of the owners are on the wrong side of the dirt.

It's a shame. I always enjoyed staying there.


----------



## JudyS (Mar 7, 2013)

It also looks like the units are all very large -- three-bedrooms, and each an detached building, with almost one acre per unit. Large, detached units increase costs, and being right on the water in hurricane-prone Florida makes it worse. 

It looks like the underlying real estate should have a lot of value. I hope the owners get fairly compensated. Greenhouse, I suggest you tell the resort that you want to contact the other owners and ask them to either provide a mailing list or forward letters that you write. If the resort refuses, I'd complain to the Florida Attorney General's office.


----------



## Rent_Share (Mar 7, 2013)

Caught this in the newsletter, I don't normally visit this thread:

Would be interesting to undertsand how the HOA got the "authority" to liquidate.

As other resorts are having walk aways with amounts approaching 20 % of annual dues to cover non performing intervals, there have to be many other resorts on the prepice of the paying members no longer able to support the non paying members


----------



## "Roger" (Mar 7, 2013)

Too bad.  The units were large (but admittedly in only so so condition), well separated from each other, on nicely wooded grounds.  It was a piece of nature in what is otherwise a fully developed part of Florida.

It would be nice if someone bought it on the cheap, put some money into it and turned it into a nice resort. On the other hand, the resort is surrounded by some very large, very expensive homes.  Most likely, the property will be divided up and turned into mega mansions.


----------



## admiralsteve (Mar 7, 2013)

If a timeshare resort sells enough units so that the owners control the voting and then control the board-they can vote to close and liquidate.  Same thing in a condo association.  Initially the developer of a condo owns all of the units but it is not unusual for the developer to sell all of the units and no longer any voite on the board.  This is a simplified explanation as there are more nuances to this.


----------



## Rent_Share (Mar 7, 2013)

Previous discussion indicated a super majority is required to disolve a HOA, and getting the correct number of votes is difficult


----------



## alfa91 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Too Bad*

What a shame.  We stayed there once and were just thinking of going back, my family loved this place.


----------



## talkamotta (Mar 12, 2013)

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THIS POST.  We were planning on going to this resort in October.  I called RCI and they gave me back my exchange fee and my credits.  We were going to go for 3 weeks and this was the first week but I havent made any air reservations.  Im dissappointed it sounded like a fun and different type of week for Florida.  


Thanks to all of you I now have time to make other arrangements.


----------



## greenhouse (Mar 13, 2013)

*Sutherland Crossing closing*

Glad to be of assistance, talkmotta, and to post this as a public service since according to this item in the Gatehouse, a timeshare newsletter, RCI is still listing Sutherland Crossing in their directories as of last week.
They too haven't a clue what is going on.  

And to counter the speculation in this article, there was never a word from VRI either.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 13, 2013)

really feel bad for anyone who has exchange reservations at this resort past the end of this month!


----------



## judyjht (Mar 14, 2013)

I did call RCI a few weeks ago and they had just found out and was going to do something about it.  We are actually here right now - not many people here at all - maybe 6 units are being used.  The place is pretty tired.  There is actually an 18 wheeler truck here loading up all the furniture from a few of the houses - dishwashers, ceiling fans, washer & dryers - EVERYTHING!!!  Not sure I would want to come next week or the last week.  There is really not much to do here anyway - we would probably not come back anyway.  Good luck to the people booked AFTER March 30th!!


----------



## jsue (Apr 7, 2013)

We own & still don't know what is going on.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Apr 7, 2013)

At this point, I think anyone who "owns" there is SOL. There's very little information on their website, and other news sites are saying the resort will be (or has been) shut down on March 30th.

TS


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 17, 2013)

I've heard there were serious structural issues and that there was no money to repair it. I would assume that if an owner is paid up they would be eligible to get a share of any eventual purchase price for the land.  I haven't heard that there is any buyer lined up.


----------



## silentg (Feb 27, 2015)

This is the post that mentions Church of Scientology ! I knew I read it on Tug!


----------

